# Graduation



## Fats Velvet (Sep 7, 2013)

In the school of Will, Not Let
I refused to Go.  Instead I went
along, not Brilliant, though bright-
as a syllable serving the Syllabi might.


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice "wordsmithmanship"

I liked!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 7, 2013)

I hear you.  Think I'm an alumni, too.


----------

